
He Jiankui sentenced to three years in prison for CRISPR babies - lnguyen
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/614997/he-jiankui-sentenced-to-three-years-in-prison-for-crispr-babies/
======
quotemstr
Human genetic editing promises to be one of the most beneficial technologies
ever devices. One day, it will be routine, and withholding it will be regarded
as cruel. This Luddite ruling is a giant step backwards.

